# Macbook ne s allume plus



## jfp87 (30 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous, tout nouveau tout bo sur le forum, je viens de switcher sur mac en faisant l acquisition d un macbook blanc Core2Duo, 4gb de ram modele Late 2007, dealer a 120 euros sur leboncoin. ( Ps : la batterie est morte )
La machine tournait jusqu a toute a l heure sous Leopard 10.5.8, mais j ai voulu y installer Lion 10.7. Gravure dvd avec mon autre ordi ( fixe celui ci ) boot en maintenant Option pour choisir le dvd de lion et hop 45 min plus tard apparition de mon bureau Lion sauf que le soucis arrive. Ma fille a eu la bonne idee de m arracher le magsafe qui du coup m a eteint le macbook ( petit rappel batterie morte ) . Le dessous du macbook est un peu chaud, mais je pense rien d inquietant, sauf qu il ne demarre plus, et le voyant magsafe est vert tres faible.
De votre experience, carte mere hs, magsafe hs + batterie

Merci bp

Julien


----------



## iMacounet (30 Septembre 2011)

Essaye de le demarrer sans la batterie ?


----------



## jfp87 (30 Septembre 2011)

Merci bp de ta reponse mais malheureusement sans succes, j ai meme essaye de reseter le SMC pareil... La je m en veux un peu d etre a la pointe de l os....

Julien


----------



## jfp87 (1 Octobre 2011)

Re tout le monde, bonne nouvelle, le macbook redemarre, j ai maintenu enfonce le boutton d alim enfonce debrancher le magsafe, rebranche puis maintenu pendant 15 sec, ca redemarre par contre soucis, le ventilo est tjs au taquet... Coup d oeil dans le moniteur d activite, rien de surprenant si ce n est que le proc ( core 2 duo 2.0 ghz) fonctionne a 60 /70% en permanence. 
J ai rester le smc mais du coup ca ne demarre plus. Re-manip du debut, ca re - fonctionne mais avec ventilo au taquet...
Je suis en train de remettre osx leopard et je verrais apres...
Si au passage un membre a une tite idee sur la question ca peut m aider

Merci

Julien


----------



## jfp87 (1 Octobre 2011)

Probleme resolu, adaptateur magsafe en cause, merci au revendeur  apple Flotec sur chateauroux...


----------



## jfp87 (2 Octobre 2011)

Salut la communaute, me revoici dans un nouvel episode du macbook ne demarre pas. Le chargeur a super bien fonctionne environ 2 heures et d un coup j ai vu la led verte s eteindre, reflexe ( un peu joueur ) je coupe le macbook et la grande misere ca ne demarre pas. Je vais voir avec une autre batterie mais j ai bien peur que ce soit plus grave

Julien


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Octobre 2011)

Hello, 

Tu travailles avec ou sans l'ancienne batterie HS ? 
Je te conseille de la sortir si elle est vraiment HS, qu'elle ne tient pas 1 minute.


----------



## jfp87 (2 Octobre 2011)

Salut merci de ta reponse, elle est tellement morte que le test  a l arriere de la batterie ne fait allume aucune led. Avec mon chargeur neuf il y avait en plus une prise sans la prise de terre et bizarrement tout refonctionne mais pour combien de temps ? Sur tes conseils j ai enleve la batterie, est ce que cela pourrait me degager mon circuit de charge

Merci, julien


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Octobre 2011)

La prise sans terre, ce n'est pas un problème. De base les chargeur de portables mac sont fourni avec un câble ayant la terre, et un adaptateur à brancher directement à la sortie du transo qui lui, sans terre. Tu peux utiliser le câble ou l'adaptateur, au choix. Mais ça ne devrais pas influer dans notre cas. 

Pour ce qui est de retirer la batterie, c'est un peut plus compliqué que ça : Lorsque la charge processeur est importante, le MacBook puise son énergie à la fois dans la batterie, et à la fois dans ce qu'apporte le transformateur. Hors, dans ton cas, la batterie fait vraiment n'importe quoi. 
Donc si le gestionnaire d'alimentation cherche à utiliser l'énergie de la batterie à un moment donné, tout foire. 
C'est pourquoi il vaut mieux fonctionner sans la batterie quand celle-ci est au stade où en est la tienne. 

Sans batterie présente, l'ordi n'ira pas chercher d'énergie dans celle-ci. Donc tu devrais t'éviter les coupures.
Si ça viens bien de là 


Est-ce que le ventilateur est toujours au max ?


----------



## jfp87 (3 Octobre 2011)

Encore merci de ta reponse, ca c est le genre d info que je n ai pas trouve sur la toile. Pour ce qui est du chargeur, ce matin je suis ave mon ancien qui fonctionnait bien jusqu a il y a 2 min, passons, le ventilo lui tourne a 1800 tr/min, temperature normale grace a istat pro, je vais tester aujourd hui avec la batterie d un ami mais j ai bien peur que ce soit plus grave que ca....

Je vous tiens au jus, dans la journee

Julien


----------



## jfp87 (3 Octobre 2011)

Re, retour du taf, bilan de la journee, j ai fait les test avec la batterie du pote. Verdict au bout d un quart d heure, "aucune charge reconnue", et voyant vert magsafe tres faible.
Explication, au debut le voyant se met a passe au vert comme pour charge la batterie, tout content je me dis, cela vient de la batterie, tres curieux je re-eteins le mac, redonne la batterie a mon pote demarre le sien et la je regarde le temps de fin de charge estime.
Je remets la batterie dans le mien et la on attend le verdict et environ 10-15 min plus tard, plus de charge de batterie, plus de voyant.
Du coup une fois la batterie retiree, le mac ne demarre plus sauf en faisant une manip a la con avec le bouton "power" et du coup ventilo qui debite au taquet. Plusieurs question me viennent a l esprit : 

- est ce que ce probleme, peut etre du au passage sous osx lion ?
- est ce que ce probleme , est reelement du au fait que ma fille a arrache le cable? ( pour info il a tournait vendredi apres midi sous osx 10.5.8 sans aucun soucis avant la maj osx lion en fin d apres midi )
- est ce que cela peut etre due au fait d avoir passe le mac sous 4go de ram ? ( initialement 2 x 512 mb )

Si vous avez des infos ou retour d experience, n hesitez pas, car la je suis dans la panade totale.....

Julien

PS : je pense quand meme de plus en plus a une carte mere


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Octobre 2011)

Tu devrais essayer à nouveau un reset du SMC. 

Si ça donne rien, effectivement, la carte mère à probablement un pet au casque.
Essaye si possible de faire tes test de batterie sans démarrer l'ordi. Ça écartera de cause la RAM et l'OS. 
Tu met la batterie (de préférence plutôt vide) de ton pote, tu branche l'alim, et si la batterie doit être chargée, ça passe à l'orange, si non ça passe au vert. 

Quand ça passe au vert pâlichon, normalement un reset SMC résous le problème.


----------



## jfp87 (3 Octobre 2011)

Merci de ta reponse, pour le reset smc je suppose qu il faut une batterie en bon etat et chargee? car pour le moment chaque fois que j ai essayer c etait avec la batterie morte 
je vous tiens au jus demain

Merci, julien


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Octobre 2011)

jfp87 a dit:


> Merci de ta reponse, pour le reset smc je suppose qu il faut une batterie en bon etat et chargee? car pour le moment chaque fois que j ai essayer c etait avec la batterie morte
> je vous tiens au jus demain
> 
> Merci, julien



Non, car la partie la plus importante consiste à tout débrancher (alim + batterie), et à appuyer plusieurs secondes sur le bouton power. C'est ça qui fait que le SMC est "vidangé".


----------



## jfp87 (4 Octobre 2011)

Merci une fois de plus de ta reponse, hier soir en mode deprime, j ai remis ma vieille batterie dedans, et la mort de rire, le voyant vert s illumine comme jamais. Toujours pour essayer de piger ce qui se passe je decide de le laisser tourner toute la nuit, avec 2 ou 3 appli en route meme si je sais qu elle passeront en "veille", et la a ma grande surprise, en me levant, tout est ok. J en perd mon latin, et je pense comprendre pkoi je l ai achete si peux cher cet engin.
Je pense m orienter sur un nettoyage complet des connexions de la carte mere dans un premiers temps, essayer de tester au multimetre ma nappe batterie ( debranchee ).
Comme d hab je vous tiens au jus de mon avancee et encore merci

Julien

Ps : pour le reset smc, sur l assistance apple ils disent 5 sec mais d experiences c est combien ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Octobre 2011)

jfp87 a dit:


> Ps : pour le reset smc, sur l assistance apple ils disent 5 sec mais d experiences c est combien ?



Peux importe tant que c'est plus de 4s : C'est ce qu'il faut pour vider le condensateur qui garde un peux d'énergie pour la mémoire du SMC et quelques autres composants.


----------

